# Lights you would trust your life to.



## dalegribble (Mar 9, 2016)

What lights would you trust if it came down to it? What would fire every time? I've never been placed in this situation thankfully, but for me it'd be my streamlight protac's. I tried olight simply because I like the idea of self contained edc recharable, but my S10 failed me multiple times. What lights do you trust?


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 9, 2016)

How about batteries I would trust my life on? lol Welcome to the forum.
McGizmo
Malkoff
Elzetta
Surefire
and several others.


----------



## Hudson456 (Mar 9, 2016)

dalegribble said:


> What lights would you trust if it came down to it? What would fire every time? I've never been placed in this situation thankfully, but for me it'd be my streamlight protac's. I tried olight simply because I like the idea of self contained edc recharable, but my S10 failed me multiple times. What lights do you trust?




I would personally trust Malkoff and that's it (if you're talking life and death). I like Surefire too, but saw some videos testing the G2X and there were some failures after a drop test. That took away some of my confidence.


While I generally trust Streamlight I did have a Protac 1AA crap out on me - modes went all crazy and flickered. Then couldn't get the light to come on at all. Then it worked fine - weird. That being said I have Streamlight TLR's on all of my HD firearms.... never had a problem with those.

Remember that this is kind of a personal question and it depends on a lot of subjective variables that are not scientific at all!


----------



## ncgrass (Mar 9, 2016)

Str8stroke said:


> How about batteries I would trust my life on? lol Welcome to the forum.
> McGizmo
> Malkoff
> Elzetta
> ...



Would you mind listing some of the others? I'm genuinely curious. 

For me it's Elzetta. I have two bravos and they're yet to have any problems at all. My armytek predator v2.5 hasn't either so I'm inclined to throw it in too, though certainty not my prime c1.


----------



## 1DaveN (Mar 9, 2016)

Fenix PD35. First runner up is the E25UE, because of how many widely available power options it supports.


----------



## Kudzu (Mar 9, 2016)

Fenix E01? Fenix E01.


----------



## Pilotodude (Mar 10, 2016)

Been there, done that, got the t-shirt. While it's been several years since I hung up my LEO hat, the choices are pretty unchanged. 

Streamlight
Surefire
Mag-Lite 

While they were not around during my cop days, if I still wore the badge, I'd be open to Malkoff and HDS. 

I don't know enough about the custom guys of this forum, but based on the reviews, I'd look into them.


----------



## RobertM (Mar 10, 2016)

From what I've owned and used:

- SureFire 6P/C2/M2 with a Malkoff drop-in or P60L
- Fenix E01
- HDS EDC

Robert


----------



## richbuff (Mar 10, 2016)

Any non-budget light. Budget lights don't work when I need them to. 

Non-budget lights always work when I press their buttons. 

Any of the universally recognized major brands will fit this bill: Fenix, Zebralight, Nitecore, Olight, Thrunite, Niwalker, etc. 

Any of the universally recognized custom light providers will fit this bill.


----------



## the0dore3524 (Mar 10, 2016)

Any of the Elzettas and probably my Surefires, then. Not so sure about the Surefires as of recent (this was stated above), but I am very satisfied with them and don't doubt their reliability.


----------



## BarryG (Mar 10, 2016)

From my experience, Haiku, E01 and Sapphire.
All three never failed to turn on. 





Barry


----------



## Str8stroke (Mar 10, 2016)

I was thinking brands in general. To be fair, it probably should be stated that Every brand potentially has some bum models or versions of lights. Having said that, one could say XXX brand is junk, and XX brand is the best and vice versa with both being true at some point in time! What a perplexing conundrum!
ncgrass,
Good idea, A example of what I was thinking: Surefire C series with a Malkoff and the twisty tail cap. As a bonus, twist action lights typically have less moving parts to fail or need cleaning. But....you may need to clean treads as some point? 

Personally, I like Armytek, however based on my personal experiences and others I have read, I wouldn't consider that brand, in general, to be worthy of the OPs question. But, like I typed above, Armytek may have a single model that is. But on average, nope. 

There was a thread that was sorta like this one: I can't find it, it was something on the order of "Lights that always work". There were some good info in it. 

I will add: I have several "budget" lights that I would trust my life with. I have several expensive or customs I wouldn't. And again vice versa! lol I say all this to repeat, there can be many variables in this thought exercise.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 10, 2016)

For me:
Malkoff and Elzetta tied for first. 
Streamlight and Maglite tied for second.
I'd rely on all four but the top 2 were named first because of the extra durabilty. 
Primary batteries in each. 

I'll give a nod to my PK FL2's and PK Warrior II by ProTac, but they are collector lights that generally stay stashed. Again using primaries.

Not that I don't trust the SureFire brand but when a NIP Z59 arrived DOA the SureFires in my collection became just that...part of the collection. In stock form in my view, they're just as durable and reliable as the others I named.

For uber reliability, twisty switches are my favorite.


----------



## peter yetman (Mar 10, 2016)

Ideally something simple and bright. I naturally distrust anything with electronic mode selection and rely on my Malkoff HiLo rings for selection. As a one and only SHTF light I would recommend an Oveready Mini Turbohead (Direct Drive - no electronics at all) on a SF or Sf type body with a ZeroRez tail and unprotected 18650 cell.
Of course there's a chance the led could fail, but that's about it.
I use my own DD drop ins in a Malkoff MD2 with a ZeroRez, but you can't get hold of my drop ins.
P


----------



## reppans (Mar 10, 2016)

In a torture test, I would submit my Malkoff and Peak lights. But in real life, for me, illumination boils down to the integrated system of the light _and_ battery, so this applies:



Str8stroke said:


> How about batteries I would trust my life on?



Except for a few electronic clicky light glitches and failures, all my mechanical switch lights have been stone reliable (or easily by-passable), but I _know_ my batteries are going to fail**, and sometimes suddenly (eg., Li-ion PCB in a drop). So when I _really_ need dependable illumination, I'll take a low voltage Quark or D25A - both are easily rigged to run on *any* available battery, and have ultra-efficient low lows for the longest useable emergency runtime.

** Sure you can always carry extra batteries, but for just little extra bulk, so too extra flashlights around those batteries.


----------



## LeanBurn (Mar 10, 2016)

If fresh batteries were a given. My Maglite every time. The simplicity of the switch, no electronics=direct drive, the construction all contribute to a near guarantee light at the press of the button at anytime. For my use the only thing that would kill that light is neglected batteries. 

Don't get me wrong, I love my Thrunite Archer and TiS, Rayovac they are all tough reliable little lights...but because they employ electronics to active light, there is an unknown point of failure smaller than the eye can see that brings a little uncertainty.


----------



## ncgrass (Mar 10, 2016)

Cheers Str8stroke, 

I didn't think of component lights - I haven't had the chance to get into it yet. Makes great sense though and you've given me plenty of ideas for the future. 

I have one bravo with a twist tail, and one with high/lo. It's my only tail twisty (have maratac AAA) and I quite like it. I will say I certainly don't like side switches any more but I love the magnet in the c1. Wouldn't trust it at all though. 

I like the Elzetta Bravo beam pattern with the standard optic too. It's a solid light, great beam pattern if a bit on the cool side. Having said that, there's plenty of m61 modules to choose from! 

I saw going to buy a lumintop tool, but given the great support or streamlight in here, I might change it to get streamlight microstream...


----------



## Lunchietey (Mar 10, 2016)

Eveready Dolphin Led.

42 hour run time, drop proof, sealed and floats. Good beam due to large reflector with room flooding spil and very cheap to own multiples. Has various battery options from 6v lantern battery, rechargeable sealed lead acid and also multi cell holders that drop in(so will almost run on anything)

Big chunky switch and internals and an incandescent version if necessary. Many of these are decades old and thrown into toolboxes etc and always work. Your kids can throw these things (literally) with no real damage. Angled reflector means you can aim it in various directions hands free to change tyres etc.

Lots of very bright lights but how many will still work in a flood, or if you drop it? How many will still light up after nearly a week of no power and are so cheap? Not to mention no dangers of lithium chargers. 

Only downsides is they aren't pretty and are big but neither of those things bother me. If a bad situation came up and I could grab one light only, this would be it.


----------



## kj2 (Mar 10, 2016)

Elzetta is on top of my list. Malkoff drop-ins are great but they still rely on the body they're in. Next up is HDS. After that Surefire.


----------



## SVT-ROY (Mar 10, 2016)

1 Surefire
2 Surefire 
3 Surefire 
4 malkoff


----------



## TKC (Mar 10, 2016)

*My McGizmo's & my Promethous/Dark Sucks Blue Label.*


----------



## Echo63 (Mar 10, 2016)

Surefire, HDS, Malkoff, Peak Beam Systems.


i think the best option is a 6P with Malkoff Module - solid, bright, reliable


----------



## nebular (Mar 10, 2016)

Malkoff and Elzetta lights have not failed me, so they're at the top of my list.


----------



## Inebriated (Mar 10, 2016)

SVT-ROY said:


> 1 Surefire
> 2 Surefire
> 3 Surefire
> 4 malkoff


Same here.

Surefire 100%. 

Others I would look at just from talking to other guys, seeing them in classes, and being generally aware of their reliability would be Elzetta and Malkoff. But all my positive, personal experiences are with Surefire.


----------



## Skeeterg (Mar 10, 2016)

I have not had my lights long enough to pass any opinion yet,but I would agree with leanburn something simple direct drive. Maglite has been around for many,many years and proven there metal,so I would go with...Maglite.


----------



## Kitchen Panda (Mar 10, 2016)

dalegribble said:


> What lights would you trust if it came down to it?




If my life depends on a flashlight, I've done something seriously wrong! 

Anything can fail - I don't even go to the theatre without two keychain lights in my pocket ( and spouse has hers, too). Two is one, one is none. Given that, any light that isn't sold next to the jerky sticks at the gas station is probably reliable enough for any situation I'm likely to find myself in, and survive. 

Bill


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 10, 2016)

Kitchen Panda said:


> If my life depends on a flashlight, I've done something seriously wrong!
> 
> Anything can fail - I don't even go to the theatre without two keychain lights in my pocket ( and spouse has hers, too). Two is one, one is none. Given that, any light that isn't sold next to the jerky sticks at the gas station is probably reliable enough for any situation I'm likely to find myself in, and survive.
> 
> Bill



Some said little David was doing something terribly wrong when all he had was a little ole rock when he faced Goliath. 

Say you find yourself in oh, a building a plane just flew into and you find yourself in a blackened hallway...and you hear a click but your light flickers or worse...
Some have said more people would have survived the collapse of the world trade center if they'd only had a flashlight.

Or you find you are hiking in the mountains and your working flashlight kept you from walking off a cliff...

Your house power is off due to a fire and you find exit points using a flashlight vs crashing into a wall and knocking yourself unconcious...

It's freezing and a fuse/circuit blows in your house...

I could keep going. But the point is a flashlight can potentially save your life in many ways.


----------



## dmattaponi (Mar 10, 2016)

To be honest, I guess I have to say that I trust whatever one I happen to be carrying on any given day, otherwise I wouldn't be carrying it. Lately that's been either a Fenix or a Thrunite. As I've gotten older, I've kinda given up any notion of using my awesomely tough and reliable equipment and my training to survive every fantasy scenario, and I just try to take it day by day using the reasonably reliable stuff available to a person of my economic strata.


----------



## bwm (Mar 10, 2016)

One would be my HDS EDC U60 it is not my brightest light but it is my most reliable light. I have been using it for ten years with no issues. Another, is my Mako AAA.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 10, 2016)

Certain individual models from different brands. Especially my old Fenix L0D rebel 80 that actually proved itself during a somewhat serious situation. But basically any of my SureFire lights with momentary-on tailcap switches.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 10, 2016)

HDS
McGizmo
Malkoff
Surefire


----------



## gottawearshades (Mar 10, 2016)

I have a set of lights that try to use regularly so I know they're reliable. These are the lights I carry and use daily, or else they're in the pool of lights I grab all the time. If a light fails me, it gets kicked out of the pool (or I investigate why, cleaning, etc, and it gets put on probation). 

I don't put faith in a brand name or venerated model, although that's a place to start.


----------



## d88 (Mar 10, 2016)

Apart from one light, all of my modest collection has been collected just over a year or under, so in terms of reliability I can't say I would trust them implicitly, however If I was told right now i could only take one torch into a remote hostile environment with me, it would be that one Surefire A2 that I've had for nearly 10 years. 

Just to be clear, I've never had any issues with any of my other lights so I'm not knocking them per se, just they haven't been tested in the sameway my Surefire has over the last few years.


----------



## campingnut (Mar 10, 2016)

RobertM said:


> From what I've owned and used:
> 
> - SureFire 6P/C2/M2 with a Malkoff drop-in or P60L
> - Fenix E01
> ...



I 100% agree. Although I have not owned an M2...


----------



## neutralwhite (Mar 10, 2016)

Elzetta !


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Fenix E01
Arc AAA
any of my Peak lights, especially the single LED Matterhorns and Stainless steel kilimanjaro
my Surefire P60 lights.


----------



## eh4 (Mar 10, 2016)

Seems like there's two branches to this question, each with secondary branches. 
Long term reliability vs extreme crisis reliability are the first two, then as secondary branches we've got power supplies are an issue vs power supplies are not an issue. 
The light that I trust my life and others lives with when dealing with a burning automobile, in the middle of a hurricane, and the vehicle just run over the light and seconds count, ...and the assistance of a high tech infrastructure is minutes or hours away...
-The optimal choice there might be very different VS the light to count on in a situation where help probably wouldn't ever arrive, power supplies can't be counted upon or have to be rationed, and the situations to come will be numerous, undefined, and stretch into the indeterminate future. 

Wanna attend an all night breach birth with your combat light as the primary light source? 

The dumbest, simplest, lightest and cheapest answer I've run across are the 1 watt Nite-Ize 2-6 cell (3-9v) drop ins. At about 4.4 grams (.156oz) , about the size of a pencil eraser, and around 10-12$ there's no reason not to get a few and forget about them, you could pick up the paper clip to make circuit with a random battery later if you like . 
They run on single alkaline batteries just fine, they fit into old, cheap lights that may be abandoned due to their "dead" batteries. 
They'll produce useful light with almost no mAh left in a cell, and with two in series you could safely run them on any 12-16 volt system. 

For lights I can trust, I'll go with what I have been using daily, H600w for over a year and L3 Illumination L10 for 6+ months, and the Nite-Ize insert until further notice -I'm going to start running down every old primary battery I can find from here on out with it and see what happens. 
In the next few days I'll recieve am armytek predator pro warm in the mail and begin developing a feel for it. By the end of this summer I'll bet I'll know if I trust it or not.


----------



## ZMZ67 (Mar 10, 2016)

dmattaponi said:


> To be honest, I guess I have to say that I trust whatever one I happen to be carrying on any given day, otherwise I wouldn't be carrying it. Lately that's been either a Fenix or a Thrunite. As I've gotten older, I've kinda given up any notion of using my awesomely tough and reliable equipment and my training to survive every fantasy scenario, and I just try to take it day by day using the reasonably reliable stuff available to a person of my economic strata.



I guess you are right,whatever light we carry we are trusting our life to,at least to some extent. Lately my EDC rotation has been an Olight S1,Zebralight SC32 or one of several 4Sevens Minis and of course the ever present Photons on my keys.If I believed that a life threatening situation were imminent I would want one of my single level Malkoff powered Surefires(6P,9P,G2)or MD2s. Those are the lights in my BOBs.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 10, 2016)

Lot's of lights I love but for the purpose of this thread:

HDS


----------



## eh4 (Mar 10, 2016)

peter yetman said:


> Ideally something simple and bright. I naturally distrust anything with electronic mode selection and rely on my Malkoff HiLo rings for selection. As a one and only SHTF light I would recommend an Oveready Mini Turbohead (Direct Drive - no electronics at all) on a SF or Sf type body with a ZeroRez tail and unprotected 18650 cell.
> Of course there's a chance the led could fail, but that's about it.
> I use my own DD drop ins in a Malkoff MD2 with a ZeroRez, but you can't get hold of my drop ins.
> P



Good thoughts. 
What is it about the Malkoff hi-low ring that makes it most reliable? 
I have to say I've been really interested in the Malkoff MDA (?) single and double AA lights with LL-L-H settings... but I want to know that they're actually the same circuitry, and a dummy AA in the 2AA body would give 1 AA performance. 

Also, if you had a protected 18650 and it misbehaved, or you simply needed to keep running the light till the battery was destroyed, can't you just separate the protection circuit with a sharp lever of some kind? Isn't it a little high tech doughnut/ring at the positive terminal, or is it more complicated than that?


----------



## HarleyXJGuy (Mar 10, 2016)

None of them. 

I assume my light will fail and plan accordingly. 

Just retired from the Army after 27 years and at one point or another they all fail eventually and usually when you need them the most.

That said I have had really good luck with Surefire and a SWM V11R although the SWM is not very old so the jury is still deliberating.


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 10, 2016)

Lol. Agree 100%. Just got a Malkoff MDC AA which is ridiculously stout as well. E01 is very simple with a whole lot of not much to go wrong.


Kudzu said:


> Fenix E01? Fenix E01.


----------



## Burgess (Mar 10, 2016)

Interesting thread here !


lovecpf




My EDC 47's Quark 1xAA tactical switch model
and
My EDC 47's Quark 2xAA normal switch model

have both performed Flawlessly since purchase.


See no reason they wouldn't continue 
their excellent reliability when SHTF !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Tre_Asay (Mar 10, 2016)

I always carry two flashlights with me. Lately it has been a Peak El captain, and a zebralight h502w (flood AA headlamp). The Zebralight has taken some serious abuse with no repeatable problems, The El captain has lost smooth ramping in under a week of use but if the QTC fails it will still function as a single mode light. I don't know if I should be concerned about sudden failure of the zebralight though. How am I to know if it takes one drop too many or if it is able to take much more abuse until it fails? I hope that it is as resistant to multiple drops as my smartphone. 

Short of that I would hedge my bets on a Maglite, that is the only brand that has not failed me in some way (that I have used for over a week)

I also have on order a particular high end light that has received some praise in this thread. 

That reminds me, USPS says I have something in the mailbox. 

PS. If all else fails I am switching to bic lighters and candles, An EMP may take down my electronic flashlights but it will have to be really bad for _fire_ to stop working (how long can you hold your breath).


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 10, 2016)

Whatdya get??!!! Whatdya get??!


Tre_Asay said:


> I always carry two flashlights with me. Lately it has been a Peak El captain, and a zebralight h502w (flood AA headlamp). The Zebralight has taken some serious abuse with no repeatable problems, The El captain has lost smooth ramping in under a week of use but if the QTC fails it will still function as a single mode light. I don't know if I should be concerned about sudden failure of the zebralight though. How am I to know if it takes one drop too many or if it is able to take much more abuse until it fails? I hope that it is as resistant to multiple drops as my smartphone.
> 
> Short of that I would hedge my bets on a Maglite, that is the only brand that has not failed me in some way (that I have used for over a week)
> 
> ...


----------



## Tre_Asay (Mar 11, 2016)

gurdygurds said:


> Whatdya get??!!! Whatdya get??!


A DQG tiny AAA Ti. I bought it used from a forum member on the WTS. 
I also got a peak eiger red lug today but it was for someone else.

I gave my aunt the tiny and she proudly showed it off, someone else said "thats a pretty bright little light Tre" I then switched it from low to high and then silence.  I almost want to keep it, but she needs it more than me. (plus the lack of true moonlight mode on this small of a light is a bit of a downer for me)
To not be totally OT I would also mention that I would never trust any single flashlight entirely, if someone said "make light first try or die" :sweat:
I do sometimes go running at night with only one light, but only within walking distance of home. I also never enter dark underground with only one light unless I am going to stay within the reaches of daylight with little to no risk of collapse. On second thought I will probably avoid any underground with only one light. 
I will often carry an 18650 light and I will always have a fully charged spare battery if I do. I also try to keep a loose alkaline AA in a pocket as well.

As for what I have ordered, that will have to wait for another post.


----------



## MX421 (Mar 11, 2016)

dmattaponi said:


> To be honest, I guess I have to say that I trust whatever one I happen to be carrying on any given day, otherwise I wouldn't be carrying it. Lately that's been either a Fenix or a Thrunite. As I've gotten older, I've kinda given up any notion of using my awesomely tough and reliable equipment and my training to survive every fantasy scenario, and I just try to take it day by day using the reasonably reliable stuff available to a person of my economic strata.




Gotta agree with this. If I've had issues with a light, i wouldn't carry it on a consistent basis. On the other hand, there are a few lights i don't carry on a consistent basis that i would trust completely, but don't carry them because they are bulkier than my preferred EDCs. Those i would use at the house and are placed to be used for just such emergencies. 

As for Armytek, not sure if i would trust them more than my Elzetta, MD2, or Surefires (all those with Malkoff drop-ins BTW), but they are tough lights if you get a good one. Most of the ones i have are throwers though which probably isn't what i'd grab in an emergency. Of course, that depends on the emergency...


----------



## Woods Walker (Mar 12, 2016)

M60/M61 pick your favorite and SF host again pick your favorite. Toss in an E01 or two for good measure. Now with that out of the way I read a bunch of online topics like it. What knife, gun, light etc etc etc would you trust your life to. Problem is life doesn't work that way. The tool you actually have on hand is the one you got. Odds are it might or might not be the prefect one by message board standards however less than the best beats the best not within your grasp when needed most IMHO.


----------



## sidecross (Mar 12, 2016)

Woods Walker said:


> M60/M61 pick your favorite and SF host again pick your favorite. Toss in an E01 or two for good measure. Now with that out of the way I read a bunch of online topics like it. What knife, gun, light etc etc etc would you trust your life to. Problem is life doesn't work that way. The tool you actually have on hand is the one you got. Odds are it might or might not be the prefect one by message board standards however less than the best beats the best not within your grasp when needed most IMHO.


+1

Any tool is only as good as the person using it. 

People who believe that having the best tool is equal to using its potential are victims of marketing and hype.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 12, 2016)

run4jc said:


> HDS
> McGizmo
> Malkoff
> Surefire



It just occurred to me that is trust the venerable Fenix E01, too.


----------



## Double Barrel (Mar 13, 2016)

Good P60 Hosts.. Surefires, Malkoffs, Elzetta. 
Malkoff drop-ins.
I really like having 9p, Z3, G3, C3 Bodies ...or an extender to be able to use AA or 123's with correct drop-ins. 
There's something to be said about the simplicity of the light for sure. However, one of the most customizable lights, as far as programmability is HDS and I have more faith in them than most other brands. They are even rumored to be EMP proof. Not sure how that was tested. Must be in theory. 
HDS is what I carry just about everyday, so if and when something comes up...that will likely be the light in my pocket.
A bunch of great lights listed, so far.


----------



## jdboy (Mar 13, 2016)

For ready made lights that I've owned:

Prometheus Alpha
HDS Rotary Tactical
Malkoff MDC

Lego lights I consider bullet proof that I've owned:

Surefire host w/Oveready P60 drop-in

These are the lights that I can reach for and know they're gonna work! I've never owned a Malkoff drop-in but I'm sure it would make the list as well if I had first hand experience with them. I've also never owned a Elzetta but look forward to trying one someday. A McClicky switch or even the standard Surefire switch have always been 100% reliable for me. The Oveready ZeroRez switch replacements have also worked 100% of the time. Being there's no spring to fail I would consider them even more bulletproof than either of the aforementioned switches. In the past year I've made a switch to USA made products for my EDC and I can't say I've ever regretted the decision.


----------



## AVService (Mar 13, 2016)

Most of the time while working I am trusting my life to my light.
If I get stuck in an Attic or Crawl Space or in a basement or service area off some commercial building it might well turn out bad.

This is why I ALWAYS have 5 or 6 lights with me when working,ALWAYS!

I have also been really lucky that that has been good enough to prevent being stranded in the dark so far.

I think the twisty SF are the most trustworthy overall,not too much to go wrong as long as you have power.
LED of course.

Having said that I don't carry one at work,just need smaller lights.
I carry ZL,Fenix,ET and they have been bulletproof despite being abused going on 3+ years now. I have not lost one unless I lose one!


----------



## Lateck (Mar 13, 2016)

As it has been said: What I have on me.

Currently I carry 2 OLights and have Maglights in my truck. Others around the house.

Lateck,


----------



## Tac Gunner (Mar 13, 2016)

My Solarforce L2 with a Mountain Electronics drop in. I had Richard pot the driver and I use unprotected 18350s. So far it has been dead reliable and never acted up even after drop ins and being used as a hammer. I also trust my Eagletac D25A2. I have greatly abused it and never had an issue.


I would like to say an Elzetta, Hanko, Sinner, McGizmo, Overready, or some other tough light but finances don't allow and as others have said, if shtf I will be relying on what I have with me. I also have a Fenix e21 which I has been thoroughly abused and still works great.


----------



## Vortus (Mar 14, 2016)

Malkoff Mags
Nailbender XRE Solarforce SS L2
Elektrolumen BNG
Gerber Infinty/Recon
Photon Keychain light 

Those are the ones id like to have if something happens. heh kinda a theme going. All single mode lights. Buy lots of lights to play with. Hehe, have a lot of freebies and dollar lights (probably overpaid at that). But, only carry lights I think will work when needed.


----------



## MrNeal (Mar 26, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## mcnair55 (Mar 26, 2016)

Interesting post and although I think the light these days is woefully a pile of pony poo and far too expensive I would trust the Fenix EO1 and a simple alkaline battery.

I would not risk the failure of a clicky switch for my life.


----------



## gurdygurds (Mar 27, 2016)

lol!!!! Maybe the best post I've ever read on this forum.


mcnair55 said:


> Interesting post and although I think the light these days is woefully a pile of pony poo and far too expensive I would trust the Fenix EO1 and a simple alkaline battery.
> 
> I would not risk the failure of a clicky switch for my life.


----------



## Slumber (Mar 27, 2016)

The ones I trust my life to the most are the headlights on the vehicles I drive. I would be dead, for sure, without them.


----------



## iacchus (Mar 27, 2016)

Malkoff and HDS.
I live in the swamp, in hurricane country. I've subjected both of these brands to all manner of horror over the years. Never, not once, has either of them failed me or gave me any indication that they might.
It's just me and my daughter and our dog at the house. My lights are just as important as any of my other tools. I care for them well, but they get used, and hard sometimes. 

Even then, I carry some sort of backup. Right now it's a Beta QR on the keychain. That one is fairly new, so I have no idea if it will prove to be particularly robust. I like the mechanism of release and tint, though. We will see. 
Speaking of that form factor, from what I hear, Peak make very trustworthy stuff.

Past that, Elzetta or Surfire/Malkoff. (Notice a trend here?)


----------



## PartyPete (Mar 27, 2016)

I'm assuming by this we mean purposely entering a risky situation that could result in death given the possibility that a failure of a light could contribute to that. Tough question!



Tac Gunner said:


> I also have a Fenix e21 which I has been thoroughly abused and still works great.



I confronted a trespasser on my property after dark when I first moved into my current house. I had a Fenix E25 on me (among other things) and had no hesitation using that to see what was going on. 

Turns out he was just mistaken. Our house was empty for a few years prior to us moving in and he got in the habit of cutting through to speed up getting through the neighborhood...or at least that is what he said, we haven't seen him since. [emoji6]


----------



## xdayv (Mar 28, 2016)

My Maglite 5D failed on me when I needed it most, that was during a disaster (cause of failure, most likely due to a 3-4 feet recent drop).

So far, I'm trusting on two brands for now: SF & Malkoff.


----------



## matt4350 (Mar 30, 2016)

My Elzetta has hit hard surfaces more times than I can remember, been going strong for 2 or so years without a problem. It's always on my duty belt. I keep a Surefire in my bag for just in case.


----------



## iacchus (Mar 30, 2016)

matt4350 said:


> My Elzetta has hit hard surfaces more times than I can remember, been going strong for 2 or so years without a problem. It's always on my duty belt. I keep a Surefire in my bag for just in case.


I still remember that YouTube video of somebody hammering a nail into a 2x4 using an Elzetta. 

Didn't bother it a bit. 

These are the types of lights I tend towards now.


----------



## iacchus (Mar 31, 2016)

https://youtu.be/C6bYZZUS3WA

Yup. Uploaded 6years ago, almost to the day.


----------



## Monocrom (Mar 31, 2016)

xdayv said:


> My Maglite 5D failed on me when I needed it most, that was during a disaster (cause of failure, most likely due to a 3-4 feet recent drop).
> 
> So far, I'm trusting on two brands for now: SF & Malkoff.



I had a 3D Maglite literally fall apart in my hands after about a couple of years of just riding underneath and to the left of my driver's seat in my car. Went to check if it needed new batteries and if the bulb in the head was still good. I guess they were, but the flashlight itself clearly wasn't. I still buy and use Maglites. But never for anything actually important.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 1, 2016)

I was sitting on a curb the other day watching cars go by while taking a smoke break from work.

This thread popped in my head... namely a comment something like "which ever light I have with me"...
Until that moment while watching cars go by it had never dawned on me how profound that statement was. 

I reached in my pocket and pulled out a pocket knife, some coins and a Coast light and thought "if life took a tumble _at that very moment _ I'm trusting my life to a $5 knife, $1.36 in change and a Coast HP1". 

Never mind the sure enough reliable stuff less than 50' away... potentially circumstances are possible where retrieving those items is not an option.

Next day my Alpha was back in my pocket.


----------



## iacchus (Apr 1, 2016)

bykfixer said:


> I was sitting on a curb the other day watching cars go by while taking a smoke break from work.
> 
> This thread popped in my head... namely a comment something like "which ever light I have with me"...
> Until that moment while watching cars go by it had never dawned on me how profound that statement was.
> ...



Yup. Exactly this.
Even when trying something new on for size. I make sure to keep the dependable close by in case. Right now I've been carrying a ZL SC63W in my pocket. I like it a lot, great little light, but it is my first Zebralight and I haven't put it through the wringer yet. 
As I try it out, my HDS Clicky is in my bag. just in case.

I've broke a lot of stuff at the worst possible time.


----------



## ven (Apr 1, 2016)

Cant comment right now as not had enough time/experience yet where i could say 100%.

But i wont end there! Now put on the spot say and I had to give names, in no specific order(of course USA made.........but 1 Chinese potential too)

So these are more based on actual reading up/experiences and reasons to personally own(for not the most part, but more to have some USA lights in my collection)

Surefire springs to mind











HDS&Mcgizmo




Have a malkoff drop in on the way so another i would put up , just from reading and CPF'ers comments/experience.

As a modder, i have trust/faith in vinh/Oveready/malkoff and VOB (in no specific order)

I will be getting a malkoff light, which and when who knows but it will happen! 

Chinese wise, Fenix are imo pretty reliable and well made, with some tweaks again imo can be more reliable with beefed up internals.........The tk75 can and will take a beating..................

As much as i like Acebeam and Thrunite, i just can not quite get there for some reason.............not by much but you have to be 100% and not 90% certain....
The solarforce hosts, well the L2T stainless is solid.............real solid!



P1D is a rock!




Crazy stuff, the lenser(might have mentioned it 100 times, in fact thats less than the drop its had and still works today)...........maybe the zoomy acts as a shock absorbed! But i can say i have 95% faith in the t7 light that i am talking about!

So all any little credit i may have had has been thrown away mentioning Lenser :laughing: but i can only go off experience, just as others who have had surefire fail and HDS etc too. This is where life time warranty plays a part and also inspires confidence from the makes on their product!!

Cheers ven and i have protection :tinfoil::nana:


----------



## Monocrom (Apr 7, 2016)

Must admit, I've found Fenix to be very reliable as well. Wouldn't trust any other Chinese light. My old Fenix L0D rebel80 in particular saved the day (er, night) one particular time when my unmodded Gladius failed on me. I'll spit in Death's eye socket before I give up my L0D.


----------

